

Piwik hits 1.0 - Open source web analytics - eli_s
http://piwik.org/

======
jyothi
I've used piwik, it really powers the way you can do in-house analytics. Real
time, javascript based tracking - no need to wait for data to accumulate.
Plugin model makes it highly flexible and extensible. Module Design is very
good.

I wanted something to analyze existing log data and could quickly write a
small extension to do that. Creating new views or data points were straight
forward too. Could easily integrating a simple external package like statviz.

Wasn't very fast processing data in bulk - 20 minutes to process 200K visits.
But this was like a year ago. Ofcourse php, Zend db has its limitations with
data processing and if the fact table and aggregate creation is rewritten in
perl, C++ or something and done at predefined intervals without doing a
running average it can handle fairly large amounts of data I suppose.

------
sant0sk1
I've been using this for a few weeks and it is really solid. It feels nice to
have my analytics data on my own server instead of the GOOG's.

Now they only have access to _almost_ all of my data...

~~~
WalterGR
Were you able to import any Google Analytics data into Piwik? Does GA offer a
way to get your data _out_ , other than exporting specific reports?

~~~
sant0sk1
No, I just jumped in cold turkey, but Googling around produced this which you
might try:

[http://jaymz.eu/2010/02/importing-existing-visitor-stats-
fro...](http://jaymz.eu/2010/02/importing-existing-visitor-stats-from-google-
analytics-to-piwik/)

------
mwexler
Piwik is nice; another open source tool worth looking at is Open Web
Analytics, <http://www.openwebanalytics.com/>. Both have their advantages and
are both under active development.

------
davidu
The real power of GA is watching it scale to handle 100mm+ monthly pageviews.
Can Piwik do this?

~~~
gyardley
I've been watching Piwik for a bit (they do analytics software, we do
analytics software) and I believe they set aside their scaling work until
after version 1.0.

I would love to see an independent open-source analytics company with a
services / enterprise business model, along the lines of OpenX for ad serving
and the pre-acquisition MySQL. Not so sure the economics justify it, though.

~~~
paulsingh
Actually, I've been thinking about doing this for a while -- this thread
convinced me to put up my MVP to see what happens.

While I'm waiting for DNS to propogate, here's a sneak peek:
[http://img.skitch.com/20100831-kf41k4mpc4gd612jyhdcbtyxgh.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20100831-kf41k4mpc4gd612jyhdcbtyxgh.jpg)

edit: it's now available at <http://dashboard.io> \-- would love any feedback
I can get. :)

------
vark
Dealbreaker for me: Piwik cannot do page-specific stats.

Everything else was in Piwik's favor, but I'm going to have to use GA because
of this one requirement.

------
richchan
Sounds like there could be a trade-off between using resources on your own
server to keep track of these analytics versus just having Google do it. But
then maybe it is insignificant.

Anyone has some stats on how much hit on the server it is doing?

~~~
seven
Not me, but the privacy trade-off is pretty good. :)

------
madhouse
Been using it myself since... around 0.2 or so, very satisfied.

The upgrades were painless too, which was a nice surprise - I expected a few
hickups during the earlier releases, but found none.

~~~
garrettgillas
I've been using it for about 8 months now and I have been nothing but
impressed with these guys. It has proven very stable even from their earlier
releases and very snappy.

------
loup-vaillant
Just wondering: does anyone know of a mere log analysis tool, that would just
look at Apache's logs? What data would I miss, compared to Javascript or PHP
based tracking?

I'm asking because I'm looking for a non-invasive method, which I could use on
old logs if possible.

------
coverband
I used slimstat (w/ PHP) a while back, and it was pretty decent. I wonder how
they compare...

------
eli_s
An amazing product that I've been following for the last year has reached the
1.0 milestone.

I don't use GA so can't comment on feature parity. Importantly (for me) it has
a powerful API, plugin architecture, easy integration, dead easy multi-site
configuration.

I can't speak highly enough of this product.

